# We're The Ghost Busters!



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

*"I'm Spencer. He's Tracy. I'm Kong."*

Greetings this is my build up of a recent addition to the Graveyard Scenes; The Ghost Busters from the 1975 Saturday morning show starring Forrest Tucker, Larry Storch and Bob Burns. The Spencer and Kong figures were sculpted by the very talented Chris Elizardo, Tracy is from Moebius and the base by yours truly. The figures and base are available from CultTVman. As always questions and comments are welcomed.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Be cool if there were transformed into F Troop.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Makes a cool display - very nice build there!
Steve


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Steve!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

It looks just like them! I_ love_ it!

- GJS


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks GJS!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Great work as always Rick.
Especially on that tie. My god, how did you do so much detail on such a small scale?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Trev! How did I do the tie; a small brush and a steady hand!


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Great job on these guys, thanks for sharing. Karl


----------



## Dr Wolfenstein (Sep 10, 2013)

Really nice job.I loved the Ghostbusters TV show as a kid.I'll have to pick up a set.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome set!!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Karl, Doc and Mitch!


----------

